# TRADE IDEA w/ DET



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Carlos Arroyo	3,789,474 
Maurice Evans	1,500,000 
Jason Maxiell	905,640 
Total(This year) 6,195,114 

2006 First Round #27 
TE from ATL	3,700,000 
Jim Jackson	2,666,667 
Total(This year)	6,366,667


Why?

PHX gets a Backup PG to help LB in playoffs when Nash rests. They also get young player at the 3 and 4. 
PHX gives a player they do not use.

DET gets a Exp Contract and the TE including a late first round pick.
DET gives a player they do not use (arroyo).

What do you think?


----------



## Ryo Coola (Mar 17, 2005)

:eek8: HORRIBLE TRADE....how is this helping the Pistons at all? Give up a hard worker in Maxiell...spark off the bench in Mo....a pretty solid (at times) backup point guard in Arroyo basically for JIM JACKSON (who is worst than Arroyo at this point). Arroyo definitely plays plenty. I mean he only missed one game due to being suspended pretty much. 

Pistons are awesome right now.....no reason for them to help Phoenix by taking someone who is on the decline for some youth.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Ryo Coola said:


> :eek8: HORRIBLE TRADE....how is this helping the Pistons at all? Give up a hard worker in Maxiell...spark off the bench in Mo....a pretty solid (at times) backup point guard in Arroyo basically for JIM JACKSON (who is worst than Arroyo at this point). Arroyo definitely plays plenty. I mean he only missed one game due to being suspended pretty much.
> 
> Pistons are awesome right now.....no reason for them to help Phoenix by taking someone who is on the decline for some youth.


 Exactly what he said.... :raised_ey


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

NAY! Bad idea! Bad! Go to your room!

Okay maybe I got carried away, but it's still a bad trade.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ehh.. nah.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ha... I'd go for it in a heartbeat. 

Then again I am slightly tired of the Suns trading picks..... but Maxiel probably would be better then anything they get with their #1 this year..


----------

